# Fishmatics, SA FISHING SKI's



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been a while scince I have been on the forum.

But I am looking to buy a SA FISHING SKI.

Does any one know where I can get one in Australia?

Fishmatics had a contact with the guys in SA who make them. Does anyone know how I can contact him by phone?

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Jesse

I have two 'Tunnys' brought in from S.A(when i immigrated a year ago) they are made by Erics canoes in S.A . They are really awesome fishing ski's with plenty of storage and are really stable .
Good luck ,heres there details.................

Contact fishingski.com at Eric's Canoe Shoppe:

Eric's Canoe Shoppe
Tel: (031) 563 0874
e-mail: mailto:[email protected] or mailto:[email protected]
nty of storage ,stable and weigh about 24 kg's.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I would REALLY LOVE to have one of those, that would be the ultimate for me


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

The Stealth range of fishing skis from SA are being sold by Mainpeak in WA.
http://www.mainpeak.com.au/ProductList. ... egoryid=16

_Standard disclaimer: I have no connection with Mainpeak._


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I was back in South Africa about 3 months ago and made enquiries from stealth in Durban about importing a Supalight x fishing ski into Autralia.

The cost is about R8000 including shipping and insurance. At the current exchange rate that would work out to about AUD 1400-1500. Pretty good value I think.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Safa,

How much were your fishing ski's?

Daveyak,

I couldn't find them on their website... Do you know how much they retail for?

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jesse PM steveo he had kaskazi and might have other SA connections as well


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Jesse_Ape said:


> I couldn't find them on their website... Do you know how much they retail for?


Cick on http://www.mainpeak.com.au/ProductList. ... egoryid=16 and then on "Next" a few times till you get to the 4th or 5th page.

Prices from that page are

WAHOO BFS - $2,540.00 
WAHOO SUPERLITE - $2,395.00 
WAHOO SUPERLITE X - $2,465.00

Gee they look nice, I'll have to get up there & try and get a paddle on one.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, Jesse
I bought my ski's about 2 years ago and at the time I paid around R5000 which is about $ 900 now that included a pfd and paddle .
I have no idea what shipping would cost.
It depends how urgent you want your ski' as I may have family moving over in about a year and they wouldn't mind putting a ski into there container for you.
Safa


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Jesse

Check this site under fishing, prices etc .... http://www.canoekayak.co.za/

Safa


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Jesse,

Here's another South African website.

http://www.canoekayak.co.za/

PS Check out the photo gallery.

Cheers.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Safa,

Those prices seem very reasonable. If I don't get my hands on one I may take you up on your offer of getting some of your family to bring one over.

I contacted the website to see if they would post one over.

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Its a shame there is not a distributor in sydney , i would really like to have a sit on one of those and a short paddle, Jessie keep the thread going and let us know what the manufacturer says about sending them over, they really interest me


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Basically the fishing skis are around 900 AUD to buy and 300AUD to ship here...

Tomiski said they could custom make one (height, weight, colour and what ever else) for and ship it here for around 1350AUD

erics canoes were 4950 ran = about $700 from memory

So basically they are really cheap and you would be stupid to buy one here from oz for 2500.

Although I had a word of caution from Andrew (fishmanics) that they may need some dings repaired by the time they get here 

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Jesse_Ape said:


> Although I had a word of caution from Andrew (fishmanics) that they may need some dings repaired by the time they get here
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jesse


 apparently thats true Jesse, a friend of mine who made my TK1 has done a heap of repairs on them , he said they were well made , it was mainly cosmetic repairs from the shipping


----------

